# Iberital MC2 upgrade recommendations



## ahirsty (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm looking for some upgrade recommendations for my Iberital MC2. It's working well however its very noisy and cannot quickly change the grind.

Ideally I'm wanting a doserless grinder with quicker grind changes. I'm currently only use brewed preparation methods but would like the ability to do espresso in the future.

Budget is around £300.

Thanks for any input


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Mazzer Mini doser, or the Mazzer Mini E type A or B. they are good =D the best is of course, Malkonig K30, if you want to invest more.

http://www.mahlkoenig.com/us_products/K30-Vario-Single-Espresso-Grinder-WBC-USBC-.html/?setLanguage=en_US

The distance between the grind and the chute is so short that you only waste a little bit of ground during dialling in.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

If you are prepared to by used then £300 is a pretty decent budget, your best bet is to pm Coffeechap and see what he has or knows of as being available, unless you were really lucky I think the only doserless Mazzer you might find in budget would be a Mini-E which do have a reputation as a clumping monster around here so perhaps not the best bet. Otherwise there is the Eureka Mignon which comes in budget but has stepless adjustment so would be a pain in the rear for swapping methods of brewing, common consensus around here seems to be that no single grinder can be everything to everyone so people have a grinder(maybe just a handgrinder even) for brewed and an electric grinder for espresso.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Can do you a brand new Fracino C3 Touch in silver (rebadged Compak K3) for £300 - give me a shout if you are interested

Andy


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Can do you a brand new Fracino C3 Touch in silver (rebadged Compak K3) for £300 - give me a shout if you are interested

Andy


----------



## ahirsty (Jan 9, 2014)

Thank for you responses, I'm looking at the Baratza Vario but I have heard its not the best option for brewed coffee? Is this something to be concerned with?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ahirsty said:


> Thank for you responses, I'm looking at the Baratza Vario but I have heard its not the best option for brewed coffee? Is this something to be concerned with?


Most of use use a grinder for espresso only and something else for brewed . Saves big adjustments back and forth . The barazta you mentioned should has an adjustment system that is more friendly between brewed and espresso . People tend to still use them for one or the other,with Ceramic burrs for espresso , steel for brewed ( I think , correctly me if I'm wrong people ) .


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

I have an MC2 and if I had your budget I'd be looking for a used Mazzer Super Jolly. I've used one and it's miles ahead of the MC2 in terms of spead, noise and general useability. I used the doser which was great, even for single dosing.


----------

